# any help?



## tubamage17 (Dec 21, 2009)

hello all, i am new to opera. i love music, and have recently been introduced to opera.
As a tubist, one of the basic orchestral excerpts is die walkurie, this is how i was introduced to opera. my question is, as a new comer to opera, which operas would be good to start with?


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Carmen*! It is full of so many great melodies and harmonies and tragic - which is a good thing, I think. It gives the opera great depth when it is a tragic one.

Also *Tosca* by Puccini. My all time favourite. A strong Italian woman doing her thing. This evocative and highly melodic music.

This is a really good start.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it is really important to see as well as hear opera. It is after all music theatre, and the resonance of the music is enhanced by knowing what the characters are saying and how the music is expressing their inner thoughts and moving the story along.

A great resource is the met opera's online Met Player.

"https://www.metoperafamily.org/met_player/index.aspx"

You can see many of the most famous post-baroque operas there for US$14.95 a month (and a 7-day free trial) . There is an attrative traditional Carmen and a less attractive Tosca there, also a traditional complete Wagner ring if you want to expand from your Walkure start.

I would also recommend the Nozze di figaro by Mozart (the production with Ruggero Raimondi) and the Don Giovanni (with Bryn Terfel) as good starting points.

There are also about 150 audio recordings.

What kind of other classical music do you enjoy listening to? That might help us with more recommendations.


----------



## tubamage17 (Dec 21, 2009)

i enjoy all classical music. i think the only composer i dislike is pacabell.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

jaibyrne said:


> *Carmen*! It is full of so many great melodies and harmonies and tragic - which is a good thing, I think. It gives the opera great depth when it is a tragic one.


Yep. Carmen was the first opera I ever heard and it made an opera lover out of me for life.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

tubamage17 said:


> i enjoy all classical music. i think the only composer i dislike is pacabell.


I would agree that a good starter is Mozart's Le Nozze. But it all depends on what kind of music you like. At the simplest level there's Baroque, Classical, Romantic (and I guess, Modern) period opera. You haven't said what period of music you like best, except that you dislike Pachelbel. I selected an opera by Mozart because he is the best!

Regards Pachelbel, I'm wondering what you are basing this upon. If it's a case of over-exposure to his "Canon", have no fear that there is lots of other great music by this composer. Apart from some very nice works for organ (eg _Fugue & Ricercar in C_) he wrote some excellent sacred vocal pieces such as the_ Magnificat in C_ and _Christ lag in Todesbanden_. Give him another "whirl"; you may get to like him.


----------



## tubamage17 (Dec 21, 2009)

i do like all periods of classical music, and i guess my dislike of pacabell was based on his cannon, i will listen to more of his stuff.
thank you for all your input guys.
Otello came on TV today and i watched it. it was amazing, i was glued to the set. this was the first opera i have seen.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

tubamage17 said:


> Otello came on TV today and i watched it. it was amazing, i was glued to the set. this was the first opera i have seen.


If you like Otello you might also consider Don Carlos/Don carlo (there are two versions, one in French and one in Italian). I would start with the 5 act French version as it makes more sense story-wise.


----------



## bingo29 (Dec 24, 2009)

I would suggest you the Nozze di figaro by Mozart the production with Ruggero Raimondi and the Don Giovanni with Bryn Terfel as good starting points.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Jan 11, 2010)

I suggest Gounod's "Faust" as another good starting point.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

tubamage17 said:


> As a tubist, one of the basic orchestral excerpts is die walkurie, this is how i was introduced to opera.


Since I have the general impression that you have a special interest in the musicianship-relevant aspects 
of your chosen instrumental 'family-unit' (i.e.: low brass), please try Wagner's _Das Rheingold_.

By the way (public service announcement for those who've recommended "Carmen," and other concerned parties)- the January 16, 2010 live METropolitan Opera broadcast will be Bizet's "Carmen." So- if your Public Radio station carries MET broadcasts, you can get this as a 'freebie.'


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> Yep. Carmen was the first opera I ever heard and it made an opera lover out of me for life.


 I couldn't watch Carmen until I saw Ruggero Raimondi as Escamillo. I love Raimondi!!!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I love Raimondi!!!


He is totally the Escamillo for me. And he makes a wonderful Scarpia.


----------

